# Meggies Help!!



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi To Everyone

I am after some information on a Grimsby vessel Meggies and I think the Registration number was GY21 although I am not 100% sure of this.

It would be great if any of you knowledgable Guys could come up with anything and if any of you have a photo then that would be even better. I have done a search in the gallery and found nothing.

Thanks in advance.
Graham


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Graham,

The MEGGIES was registered as GY 413 and owned by Sam Chapman. I may be able to have some more information in a couple of days. Here is a thumbnail of her at Scarborough.

Regards

Steve


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for that info and thanks for the attached thumbnail. If you can get any more information it would be Greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.
Graham


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Graham
MEGGIES appears in the 1934 Olsen's as:-
MEGGIES (motor) GY413 23 net tons Owner Sam Chapman Grimsby
and in the 1946 Olsen's as the same.
In the 1954 Olsen's as the same.
In the 1961 Olsen's as:-
MEGGIES (m) GY413 Call sign MCHD 23 net tons Owner Samuel Chapman Grimsby
In the 1965 Olsen's as :-
MEGGIES (m) LT406 net tons 22 gross tons 22 Owner William A.Day Lowestoft.

I believe she was built at Anstruther in 1932.
Regards
Dave


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave,

Thanks for that it,s much appreciated.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Built by A Aitken, Anstruther.


----------

